# My Eastern 24" Traildigger



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I have had this bike for around 3-4 months now and thought I could post some pics and a short review.

Firstly, that cream it came with was horrible and I finally got round to spaying it this weekend. Kinda ghetto in a crap ghetto kinda way but yea I like it. Just got a few cans of fake chrome paint. Sanded back the cream, did a few layers. The biggest ***** was taping the spokes. My fingers still hurt after pulling off all that marking tape. When I was done my new black Oury lock ons didn't fit cause of the added thickness so I need to get just a typical pair.

The ride:
I actually love this bike. Its cheap, strong and most of all, fun. It is way harder to do most tricks compared to my STP. The STP is big and stable but also slow. This is what makes the eastern so fun to ride. Just a trip to the shops is great fun as you can throw it around and pick up speed so easy.
DJs and other big moves, I basiclly just don't do on the eastern. To twitchy and scary. But that is where my STP does exceptionally well so no problems there.

Overall I really like this bike. For around $500 (aussie) I got a bomb-proof, fairly light, fun but also a bike that is incredibly easy to manual and ride street on without the small crampedness of a true BMX.

At the moment I need a new tube as mine imploded while pumping it up (was only at 60psi) and new grips. Also attached is my STP.


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

how do you like those handlebars?

what's the rise on those?

I have an 08 Thunderbird and was thinking of getting similar bars for it


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

I really preferred it with cream colour...

Nice bike though, I was looking at getting one.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

How do you like the handling?
I've always been curious, the headtube angle looks pretty steep.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I think that's why he said it has that twitchy feeling.

If your coming from an MTB to a 24" BMX, you'll likely be wigged by the quick steering. 

I wonder if this differs for 24" MTBMX like Fall Guy, Molly, NS, etc?


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Look's like you think right. Overlooked that...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

The traildiggers are considered "BMX" in the sense that they are designed around a non-suspension corrected rigid fork... 

Hows it feel? I am seriously looking at one for the price... They look awesome. But I think I'm probly going to hold off for the NS holy.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, I consider it a BMX. The bigger wheels just make the transition between my 2 bikes less weird.
It is extremely twitchy but I wouldn't have it any other way. Its what differs it from my stp along with the weight and well heaps of other small differences 

The handle bars have allot of rise and allot of weight. I think a rough 3 inch rise. I would not run them on a bike with a higher front end then this one.

Like I said the ride is very unusual. The only other 24" bike I have rode was not designed for 24" wheels so I can't give a good description.

The colour is just a personal thing. I hated the cream. Especially those grips. My mother even said it looked like I got it from K-mart. I think the dull metal colour makes it more old school cruiser like but with new age geometry.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet bike have fun with it!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i test rode the Eastern Traildigger 26". i agree: too twitchy. head angle feels too steep. bars are way too low. bottom bracket is too high.. front end is VERY short--i was hitting my toes on the front tire.... i'm still willing to give them the benefit of the doubt, because i like what Eastern is doing in general--especially the Nighttrain. but i would NOT recommend the Traildigger 26.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

cmc4130 said:


> i test rode the Eastern Traildigger 26". i agree: too twitchy. head angle feels too steep. bars are way too low. bottom bracket is too high.. front end is VERY short--i was hitting my toes on the front tire.... i'm still willing to give them the benefit of the doubt, because i like what Eastern is doing in general--especially the Nighttrain. but i would NOT recommend the Traildigger 26.


Yes I gave the 26" a short go just in comparison to the 24's. It was fairly horrible. Everything that I was looking for in the 24" was gone in the 26's. Now we seem to differ on what we like though which is cool and should happen but we both dislike the bigger wheels for different reasons. To me it was like a BMX horribly gone wrong. Bad to throw around, to high at the handle bars and BB.

The 24" did take me about 10 hours of riding before I felt comfortable doing basic tricks. I still don't do many manuals as the short chain stays are unnervingly short.
I keep blabbing on about crap... never mind. Basicly it makes a great ride when I dont feel like lugging around a 33pound stp.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

What is the weight of the final build? What type of headset and BB bearings are used? Overall - is the quality of the components somewhat decent for the price paid?


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Weight - My estimate would be around 28 pounds. That is just a guess, it could well be lighter.

Quality - Everything is cheap, heavy and strong. I actually think the frame is quite light as the components are heavy. Honestly, I will need a scale to be sure but it definitely feels a good 3 pounds lighter at least then my stp. 
The paint job on the parts is crap. The wheels came with some scratches which had been covered up by stickers.

Kinda bad stuff:
The headset is that cheap kind that the bearing sit in the frame. They are so easy to service and are yet to play up though.
I am not sure on what BB type it is. Looks kinda cheap though. Time will tell. 
You can tell it is a cheap bike. I would not recommend one if you plan on upgrading.

But overall, the reasons I got this bike where:
I needed a good bike to ride to school (so cheap)
I needed a bike when my stp was out of action and I often prefer riding it over the stp now.
I needed a strong bike thats easy to throw around (manuals and 180's, so easy!). I have failed so many 180's yet the wheels are still perfectly true. Straight from the factory! Generally I go retention every spoke after the first few hours of riding but this wasn't needed.

This bike is not for everyone. Don't buy one expecting a pimpmobile. If you want a cheap, extremely fun bike that will last there is a good chance it will be for you.
The only other choice I had was GT being in australia and I am glad I went with the eastern.


----------



## bcknthsdl (May 7, 2008)

As of yesterday I'm a proud owner an Eastern Thunderbird (26 inch). I rode it quite a bit yesterday and I love it! I'm 45. I bought the bike so I could kick around with my kids on it and just generally see what I still had in me. When I was riding / jumping 20" we were converting our sting-rays. The Thunderbird is a completely different experience for sure. The frame is so low that my 6 year old hopped on it and rode all over and through everything he could find. Then our 4 yr old had to try it and off he went. (He had to let it fall over to stop). Anyway, it too has quick handling like the Traildigger. The bike kinda feels like it's all wheels but it also makes me feel like I can do anything. It's balanced well, those 26 inchers can roll over just about anything, and the bike is built like a tank but weighs less that my aluminum hardtail. Speaking of my hardtail, I found myself doing things on my T-bird that I wouldn't attempt on my mtn. and I'm just getting started.

I'd love to hear comments from other owners. I'm considering adding the bike to our Eastern Lineup.

Cheers!


----------

